# What is it?



## T-Man

I took on lead on Ed's travelling roadshow.
So this is a project I started. If I don't have enough already. 


What is it?


----------



## Big Ed

A timer?


----------



## T-Man

Yes, from what? 
I got the idea from a west coast article. Progress is slow.


----------



## Big Ed

I am surprised I got the timer right.

From a toaster?


----------



## T-Man

Ha ! You got it! By adding a 12 volt relay you can turn it into a three rail block signal. I found the article and remembered I had a four slicer downstairs. I got lucky and have two boards. The neat thing about it is the relay replaces the electromagnet. Now if I can just figure it out??













I tackled the BLock system project using the toaster board here.


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeez, Ed ...

How the hell did you guess that spot on ??? What, did you stop by Madame Maria's Fortune Telling Shop on the way back into town?!?!?

Either that's the most lucky guess I've ever seen, or you're spending WAY too much time cleaning the crumbs out of the bottom of your toaster!

OK, T-Man ... what new techno-creation idea is lurking in your mind? I joked with Big Ed the other day that you're secretly building the ROBOT from the old Lost In Space show. He thought I was kidding. But with this toaster-timer stuff, I'm beginning to think I might have been on target there.

'Fess up, will ya' ?!?!?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

I am double surprised now!

Now ya got some timers but your not going to have any toast.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Jeez, Ed ...
> 
> How the hell did you guess that spot on ??? What, did you stop by Madame Maria's Fortune Telling Shop on the way back into town?!?!?
> 
> Either that's the most lucky guess I've ever seen, or you're spending WAY too much time cleaning the crumbs out of the bottom of your toaster!
> 
> OK, T-Man ... what new techno-creation idea is lurking in your mind? I joked with Big Ed the other day that you're secretly building the ROBOT from the old Lost In Space show. He thought I was kidding. But with this toaster-timer stuff, I'm beginning to think I might have been on target there.
> 
> 'Fess up, will ya' ?!?!?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ



Well from the first picture I saw the gear next to the electronic thing and got a timer. 
Under the timer you see the vents? So I knew the vents were for dissipating some kind of heat. 
Then I saw the heater coil in the background and guessed a toaster.

All Elementary Dear Watson!


----------



## Big Ed

Though now I don't think it was a heater coil but it is the pop up spring to shoot the toast out. Maybe?


----------



## T-Man

The pop up spring is held down by the electro magnet.
I have been working on my electronics. Tonight I just got the very first reverse board to work. The train is reversing as we speak.
I got four more wall warts for power supplies.
I finished up the arc board but no arc.
This toaster project is cooking me.

One good thing this week. My son built an egg landing device from a board, three dowels, an elastic, a piece of paper, and half of a plastic Easter egg and duct tape. The egg survived the drop from the roof of the school. He said it spun down and landed. Actually 9 out of 20 survived that day.
Wonders never cease.
I forgot the pipe cleaner.

Introducing, Egg Lander One.











The right dowel was straight but had a rough landing.


----------



## Big Ed

At first, before I read it, I thought you were building another Disney boat.:laugh:

Now tell him to try it with a real egg.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

That's just it.  He had a real egg seated in the plastic shell.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> That's just it.  He had a real egg seated in the plastic shell.:laugh:


Ok you didn't say that.

Then was it a hard boiled egg?:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man --

Little T-Man has his dad's creativity, huh? Schools here in RI have that egg-drop challenge game. My kids haven't gotten there yet, but I suspect we'll be kludging egg-catching gizmos together one day soon.

Ed -- I saw your "this is how I guessed right" explanation. Not buying it. Spys, I say ... you got spys on us, I think. :laugh: Now go spy on the gent who "sold" you a train but disappeared. Talk to Madame Maria ... where is he??? Safe and sound?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> T-Man --
> 
> Little T-Man has his dad's creativity, huh? Schools here in RI have that egg-drop challenge game. My kids haven't gotten there yet, but I suspect we'll be kludging egg-catching gizmos together one day soon.
> 
> Ed -- I saw your "this is how I guessed right" explanation. Not buying it. Spys, I say ... you got spys on us, I think. :laugh: Now go spy on the gent who "sold" you a train but disappeared. Talk to Madame Maria ... where is he??? Safe and sound?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ



I am actually an electronic wizard. I just don't want to show off. 

One of my first old projects I made........,
This sits in my den.
I got the chimes at a yard sale and found the old lamp neck in the trash. The motor sitting on the base was from an old VCR. 
This object does two things: 

The solar circuit charges up and spins the worm gear motor shaft, which turns the wheel with springs attached - in turn the springs hit the chimes - it's a solar chime

There is a wire strung up through the next with a blinking green LED - it is run by a separate solar cell.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice!!! Pretty creative.

But I thought there was plenty of wind at Big Ed's house ?!?!? 

TJ


----------



## T-Man

What can I say? I'm stunned.


----------



## Stillakid

*Stands to reason............*

Wasn't there another, "Electrical Genius" that came from Jersey? :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Wasn't there another, "Electrical Genius" that came from Jersey? :laugh:



Yes........it was, "ED"ISON.:laugh:
My great grand grandfather.

I have been waiting for your next what is it T.
Just because I got the first one so fast don't let that discourage you from posting another.

Call it beginner luck.


----------



## T-Man

I am working on something. I will let the anticipation eat you alive.


----------



## tjcruiser

I'm tellin' you, T ... I already guessed ... the robot from Lost in Space! Right?!?!?


----------



## Reckers

An Electric Ed? One that turns sand hills into Mountains????


----------



## T-Man

*Next*

The center is a 622 lens, the left is an LED but the right, AHHH, is my latest find from something that has nothing to do with Model RRing. WHat's it from??????















TJ, my son already has one.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> TJ, my son already has one.



OMG ... PERFECT!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

(Wish I knew how to make those thumbs-up emoticon thngs even bigger!!!)

TJ

PS -- your thingy on the right looks like a scrap cut-off from a glassblower's project to me???


----------



## Big Ed

It has liquid in it?

I used to get perfume in vials like that.

A perfume vial?


----------



## gc53dfgc

i'm going to guess it is a lens that either increases or decreases the beam angle of a standard led like say from 13 degrees to 16 degrees most likely made of glass or more likely a type of plastic able to stand high temperatures.


----------



## T-Man

It is plastic. It does have a bubble. Most of them do. Not sure why? But what is it a part of ??

I'll talk if I get a few more guesses. It's a lens for a household item.


----------



## tjcruiser

TV remote control ?


----------



## T-Man

Our new supply for lenses comes from old smoke detectors.
The owner removed the cases but saved the lenses knowing my fascination with the LED.


----------



## gc53dfgc

T-Man you have herd of smd's right?


----------



## T-Man

Yes, surface mount, wicked small, beyond my solder expertese,can be bought in strips. Real neat but I have no use for something that small. Yet. Plus I am stil having too much fun with the normal stuff. Currently I am tracking down Lighted figures for their electronics for future projects.
Tankists has bought some for his HO. He hasn't updated on those recently. It is something for the small scale guys to hoot about.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I know SMD's are very good for the Faller ride kits that actually move and are HO scaled reealy neat because you can have the lights go on and of change colors so on by a controller. I also learned about them because I do Lighting for dj's, weddings, partys, and can do club installs in my town and local area they have great potential in all fields.


----------



## T-Man

*What did I make?*

My latest idea that has been brewing for a few weeks or so.


----------



## tjcruiser

Well ...












Either that ... or I'm thinking maybe some kids playground something or other???

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

T-Man said:


> My latest idea that has been brewing for a few weeks or so.


What exactly are you up to T-MAN?


----------



## tjcruiser

T,

Ohhh ... you gave the answer away in your other thread!

Very clever!

TJ


----------



## T-Man

McGuyver strikes again! 


An O Scale Type G Signal, the thread is over here.


----------



## Big Ed

To bad I go to bed fairly early.

I did not get a chance to guess.hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser

*Got Toast?*

OK, guys ... this post has nothing to do with trains. Rather, it's the quick saga of my not-so-happy Cuisinart toaster. One day it was happily adding a toasty brown to my tasty potato bread; the next day, it was being entirely uncooperative ...

I'd push the plunge-lever down, and it would instantly pop back up. No grab. No toast. Well ... perhaps ... my toaster was toast! Or so I thought. But then, I remembered that somewhere on this forum, our resident McGyver guru T-Man had discected a toaster or two and used the parts to Frankenbash some train relay goodies.

And, if I remembered correctly, he had said that the plunge-lever on a toaster was held down during the toasting process with an electromagnet. Hmmm ... 

So, I grabbed my trusty Phillips, turned the Cuisinart over, and went to work disecting the culprit. And brushing crumbs away ... lots of crumbs. As it turns out, I think a big chunk of extra-crispy something or other (a raisin?) had lodged itself in the jaws of the all-important plunger electromagnet, preventing the toaster from doing its job, and preventing me from having my daily tasty sandwich. With a deliberate jab, I flicked that nasty little charcoal raisin clear across the room. See ya ... outa here ...

Screwed the parts back together, crossed my fingers, popped in two fresh slices of potato bread, pushed the plunger down, held by breath, and ...

Whala! The perfect-brown, crispy, tasty potato bread! And a delicious turkey sandwich!

I've gotta say ... that's what I love about this forum ... it gives us all the confidence to venture to places where few men have dared to venture before!

Thanks, T-Man, for your toaster anatomy lessons!

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Thanks, 
The original toaster board did fry. I haven't got the courage to try the second one. I think one of the transistors went. So it's on the side line.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've taken all sorts of stuff apart, if it has screws, and it's malfunctioning, I'll take a stab at fixing it. 

Don't all of you have this T-shirt, I have one.


----------



## Reckers

One might say, "It's toast".


----------



## raleets

My dear old grandpappy always told me when I was a young lad....."A smart man knows what he doesn't know" 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

John ... neat shirt! I especially like all of the crazy/odd driver tips. If there's a way to get in, well ... we'll get in!

TJ


----------



## Gansett

TJ, 
Every once in while I unplug and turned the toaster upside down over the sink. Work the plunge-lever a few times and you'll be amazed at what comes out. Well not amazed over what it is, burnt bread/toast, but the amount.

I need a shirt that says "I free the magic smoke"


----------



## TONOFFUN80

The wonderful smell of electrical smoke


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

JackC said:


> TJ,
> I need a shirt that says "I free the magic smoke"


Here you go.

Releasing the Magic Smoke T Shirts


----------



## Big Ed

My toaster never screws up.
And it never pops up either.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have a toaster oven, it just dings.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have a toaster oven, it just dings.


Mine doesn't even ding. I stop it before it gets the chance.


----------



## tjcruiser

*What Is It ???*

I'll add this little guy to the What Is It? thread. I've been meaning to make one of these for a long time. The clue is that it's for my HO layout. I grabbed some wire and a needle nose pliers, pushed in a few bends, and whala! The super-quick, three-minute <blank> ...

The left side will be trimmed to match the right side. (Answer to be posted tomorrow. Any guesses?)










TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer

It looks like my comb.


Jody


----------



## santafe158

A bike rack?


----------



## Artieiii

TJ, I got it.....it's a tool to get the crap outta your toaster!
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc

Bike rack.


----------



## tjcruiser

You know, Art ... I might just reassign my little gizmo to that toaster duty ... could be the perfect tool! 

But ...

You guys are much too clever for me to dupe. A BIKE RACK it is! I have 5 or 6 old cast metal bikes, and have long wanted a little rack to hold them on my layout. For a while, I figured I'd make a more complex rack with a barred face and perpendicular sides. But then I recently saw a real-life simple up/down zig-zag rack like my little wire creation, so I figured that's gotta be pretty easy to make. Hoping to mount it on the layout tomorrow.

Good eye, guys!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

*A very simple bike rack ...*

Per the post/pic above, here's the end result of my very simple and_ not _very detailed bike rack. But ... it works for me and my kids, and finally gets those cast-metal bikes we've had sitting on our shelf a proper place in our little HO layout.










Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

Very clever whatchmacallit for bikes.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed

Awww, I did not even get a chance to guess.hwell:


----------



## T-Man

*Time for another one*

What is it?











I am going to stack them to use as a transport load.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to stack them to use as a transport load.



A rocket launch pad?


----------



## tjcruiser

He means what _was_ it in real life, I think.

T-Man taunts us, though, by not putting any know-object in the photo so that we can get a sense of size. 1/4" big? 4" big? Hard to tell. I'd guess about 1" x 1" or so. But that doesn't answer the question ... What is it???

Hmmm ...

TJ


----------



## T-Man

The hole is just under 5/8ths. 1.25 by 1.5 inches in size. They wiill look great stacked on a flaltbed. I have plenty after taking "it" apart.


----------



## tjcruiser

I don't know why I'm thinking this, but some guts from an old computer printer come to mind. A bit of a thinking stretch on my part ...


----------



## Reckers

They look sort of like parts of casters for chairs or small roller-cabinets, to me....


----------



## T-Man

You are warm, sort of. It is from something that is found in households, it broke and I tore it apart. Ihave about 36 of those pieces. I will give you more time if you want another round. 

I have some coil covers and that what gave me the idea to use these pieces.
I will be using a flat car.










The ones shown are 027 but the packagre are for the larger O scale ones. I don't have a true O scale gondola.


----------



## Big Ed

Did they come off a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## T-Man

Nope. Not every house has one. The round shape is a clue, but not a castor.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Nope. Not every house has one. The round shape is a clue, but not a castor.



Parts of a house's hot water radiator?


----------



## T-Man

Nope.

I have plenty of them.










How about this image.


----------



## Artieiii

I give up
-Art


----------



## T-Man

I sense one guess with ED.


----------



## Massey

They are from a breaker. That is the toggle to the breaker switch.

Massey


----------



## tooter

Do they have anything to do with a hinge of some sort?


----------



## Massey

Those toggles could be made to become an industrial transformer or even a generator for a power plant.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey said:


> They are from a breaker. That is the toggle to the breaker switch.




Overheard at the T-Man household ...

"Honey ... I'm down in the basement (again), working on my trains. I need to build a cargo load for one of my flatcars. I'm gonna take the breaker panel apart and see if there's any goodie parts in there. Oh ... and by the way ... where do we keep the candles ???"


----------



## Reckers

"Breakers? We don' need no stinkin' breakers!!!" 

That's why God created 6 gauge wire.


----------



## T-Man

Nope, the item has to be plugged in. An office is more likely to have one than a household.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Nope, the item has to be plugged in. An office is more likely to have one than a household.



we give up!
what the h...eck are they?


----------



## T-Man

Would you believe sections from a paper shredder. They hold the cutting disc.











The cutting disc and two shafts are in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A whimpy little shredder like that would probably not be found in many offices! Ten sheets at a time max would drive me crazy if I had a lot of shredding to do.


----------



## T-Man

Well, it did break!:laugh:

ANother picture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm impatient with the 15 sheet one I have, I regularly choke it on junk mail, an office with a 10 page model would certainly be a candidate for replacement.


----------



## T-Man

I go my moneys worth out of it. I had the gear housing split and bent a 6/32nd screw holding the works together. The blades get dull and from there it just turns into a train load.


----------



## Big Ed

If it was not broken before you took it apart it sure is now.:laugh:

Wow, look at all the gears you have now to build a loco.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The cutting disks inside these things are kinda' nasty looking, I wouldn't want to get a finger stuck in them!


----------



## Massey

Wow I thought for sure they would have been breaker toggles. OH well. What's next?

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Stop The Presses!

We all know that all of us Model Train Head addicts keep shreading more and more of our money on this model train stuff.

What in the world are we supposed to do now that the shreader's broken ?!?!?

TJ


----------



## xrunner

I'll put up these - what are they?


----------



## T-Man

It looks as the opposite to my paper shredder. It used a hex shape shaft to drive the cutters. Here it appears to be two different size shafts held in place with a hex shaped piece. From an electric razor?


----------



## xrunner

T-Man said:


> Here it appears to be two different size shafts held in place with a hex shaped piece. From an electric razor?


No. These things don't move at all when they are being used for the purpose they were intended for.


----------



## T-Man

How about a back side to a rivet press. The dies would give a certain reach to set a rivet in place.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> How about a back side to a rivet press. The dies would give a certain reach to set a rivet in place.



T man, what do you think the gears from the shredder will come in handy for?

Any plans for them?

Take apart a Dino and add the gears so it moves in some way? 
Though they look too big for that.

Put a delay timer in it to open it's mouth and spits flames/sparks out?:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner

T-Man said:


> How about a back side to a rivet press. The dies would give a certain reach to set a rivet in place.


No, but they do have something to do with a certain tool.


----------



## T-Man

The last pieces to show are the cutters and the 120 volt motor.

I could make plenty of lumber mills, with al those cutters.:laugh:











Another guess ? Tools from a leatherman?


----------



## Artieiii

That's one giant o scale sawmill blade. To be used for cutting up the giant redwood trees.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man --I'll bet that shredder motor kicked out some powerful torque when it was running.

'Runner -- in your pic, I'm trying to figure out whether that's a solid metal bar, or two hollow ones, with one telescoping inside the other ??? (Long and short versions.)

TJ


----------



## Massey

I have seen those before but I cant remember what they are. They do telescope into one and another. I cant remember what they are tho.

Massey


----------



## xrunner

tjcruiser said:


> 'Runner -- in your pic, I'm trying to figure out whether that's a solid metal bar, or two hollow ones, with one telescoping inside the other ??? (Long and short versions.)
> 
> TJ


They are 2 solid bars. They aren't the tool, but they are used to insure the tool is ready for use.


----------



## tjcruiser

Some sort of firing pin for a cartridge-fired hammer ... like you would use to put high-strength fasteners into concrete?


----------



## xrunner

tjcruiser said:


> Some sort of firing pin for a cartridge-fired hammer ... like you would use to put high-strength fasteners into concrete?


No. 

Each is a certain length. I mean an exact length, a really, really accurate length.


----------



## tjcruiser

Well now you're making me think a calibration slug for a micrometer or similar. But if so, why the hexagonal grip?

I'm not feeling warm-n-fuzzy with that guess ...


----------



## xrunner

tjcruiser said:


> Well now you're making me think a calibration slug for a micrometer or similar. But if so, why the hexagonal grip?
> 
> I'm not feeling warm-n-fuzzy with that guess ...


Well get Warm and Fuzzy - that's correct. What you see is a 1.000 and 2.000 inch micrometer calibration standard. :thumbsup:

They came with my Cen-Tech micrometers


----------



## NIMT

They are gauge's, 
But for the life of me I can't remember for what!


----------



## tjcruiser

Well, I'll be ... Neat!

Is the hex just a grip, or might the cylindrical bar be split inside with some sort of connection via metals with different thermal coefficients of expansion? I doubt it, but that was the breakthrough years ago with pendulum clocks ... the arm of the pendulum was built via a blend of metals, such that it had self-correcting (essentially zero) thermal expansion, and kept the clock very, very accurate (via pendulum time swing).

First, I was fuzzy ... now I'm going out on a limb!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

I knew I had seen them!
Hate slow satellite Internet computer connection!


----------



## NIMT

If T-Man doesn't mind I would like to try one.
What is it? 
First hint: It has made many a man rich!


----------



## gc53dfgc

A type of rock? A cannon ball? Perhaps agiant steel ball bering.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> A type of rock? A cannon ball? Perhaps agiant steel ball bering.


Cannon ball came to my mind to, a solid gold one.


----------



## Stillakid

Geode?
dinasour egg?


----------



## xrunner

NIMT said:


> First hint: It has made many a man rich!


What does that mean though? How many is "many"? Hundreds, thousands, 10,000? Define "many" please.


----------



## Artieiii

Sean, that looks exactly like the turd that the mythbusters polished:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiJ9fy1qSFI
Not sure how that would make me rich 
-Art


----------



## Artieiii

Can I take another guess? It could be a gallstone...that would make the surgeon rich.:thumbsup:
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Artieiii said:


> Sean, that looks exactly like the turd that the mythbusters polished:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiJ9fy1qSFI
> Not sure how that would make me rich
> -Art


Art, etc.

I was thinking the EXACT SAME THING. The infamous polished turd!

TJ


----------



## Massey

xrunner said:


> Well get Warm and Fuzzy - that's correct. What you see is a 1.000 and 2.000 inch micrometer calibration standard. :thumbsup:
> 
> They came with my Cen-Tech micrometers


Now I know why I remember seeing them! My Dad is a machinist and he has a whole mess of them for calibrating his calipers. I used to play with them and I would get in trouble and when I was a kid I could never figure out why.

Massey


----------



## NIMT

GC and Big Ed are both close, 
Stillakid Love guess!,
Xrunner, hummm a lot, to many for me to count, some more or some less.
Artieiii, Love mythbusters but Aaaaaa NO!
Second Hint: It's a also a tool.


----------



## Massey

Is it a pedistil (sp sorry) 

Massey


----------



## T-Man

A hand made pan for "panning" for gold as used in ther gold rush?


----------



## xrunner

What is it made of?


----------



## NIMT

It's a Steel about 10lbs, 3 in DIA, It's friends would be of similar size and weight! It's about 60+ years old.
T-Man your on the right track!


----------



## tjcruiser

I hate to think the obvious, but it basically looks like an old cannonball. Whey you say 60-years-old, that make me thinks WWII or so. It's round, but not perfectly spherical ... it's rather distorted / crude in shape, actually. Some sort of monster buckshot?

I'd hate to be the duck flying in the sights of that thing!

I'm probably way, way off base ...

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Tj, 
Great Guess!
(Insert ******* twang) ear in Nerth I-da-ho we use the Giant duck shot ballllll, and our wifes bra, as a sling shot, to shot down Can-adi-an Quackers!
Sorry, TJ you are wrong!


----------



## xrunner

NIMT said:


> First hint: It has made many a man rich!


Well all I know is, whatever it is, after this is over, I want one if it makes men rich. I can't wait to find out what it is so I can go get one.


----------



## gc53dfgc

well its a steel ball hmmm....Is it a part of a giant newtons cradel like mythbuster made? Or perhaps it is a wrecking ball from a crane? when you say 3 in dia do you mean inches or feet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> I hate to think the obvious, but it basically looks like an old cannonball. Whey you say 60-years-old, that make me thinks WWII or so. It's round, but not perfectly spherical ... it's rather distorted / crude in shape, actually. Some sort of monster buckshot?
> 
> I'd hate to be the duck flying in the sights of that thing!
> 
> I'm probably way, way off base ...
> 
> TJ


Cannons had progressed way past round balls by the time WWII rolled around, that transition happened in in the 1800's!

Quote from a Wikipedia article:



> The practice of rifling—casting spiraling lines inside the cannon's barrel—was applied to artillery more frequently by 1855, as it gave cannon projectiles gyroscopic stability, which improved their accuracy.


----------



## Reckers

I'm going with a hammer. You can take that ball and mount it to a handle or a chain and wallop the hell out of somebody in a medieval war----and become very rich, looting.


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cannons had progressed way past round balls by the time WWII rolled around, that transition happened in in the 1800's!


I agree ... that's what throws me when he says it's 60 years old. Its non-perfect, very distorted shape makes it look much older and built with cruder technology, but he says that's not the case. Hmmm ...


----------



## Reckers

Is there a hole in it we can't see, Sean?


----------



## Reckers

A crushing hammer from a gold-ore crushing hammer mill?


----------



## NIMT

Reckers, Your so close I'll call you the winner!:appl:
It's a steel ball with no holes, It's from a SAG, or ball mill used for crushing gold and silver ore, it turns the ore into powder to make it easy to separate the gold or silver from the rock!
A bunch of these balls roll around inside a drum and smash the rock to bits. A very noisy operation!!!
There is actually gold stuck in the pores of this ball!


----------



## tjcruiser

That's way cool!


----------



## Reckers

*takes a modest bow*...that's actually how I envisioned it being used---just had no idea what to call it. Great question!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Reck

You've alluded to your ex. here on the forum in the past. Sounds like you're quite familar with things that take all the gold, and leave a trail of smashed balls in the process! 

TJ


----------



## Massey

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Reck
> 
> You've alluded to your ex. here on the forum in the past. Sounds like you're quite familar with things that take all the gold, and leave a trail of smashed balls in the process!
> 
> TJ


OUCH!!

Yea been there done that too. Since she took everything else I even threw the T-shirt at her too.

Massey


----------



## Reckers

A good point, Teej! And may I add that Sean has proven he has balls of iron!


----------



## NIMT

I've been threw a ugly divorce too! That is my bionic ball! We can rebuild him! Six million dollar balls!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* I'm not gonna go into what they can do better than the original set did!


----------



## xrunner

OK I got another one. What is this thing?


----------



## Massey

Looks like the coffin they put Spock in after he died in Star Trek II The Wrath of Kahn. OK the LEDs are a little big but you get my drift.

It looks to be a remote of some sort.

Massey


----------



## xrunner

Massey said:


> It looks to be a remote of some sort.


No not a remote. It doesn't send or receive any signal. It does have 2 red LEDs as you can see. It uses 2 batteries for power.


----------



## Massey

Is it like the inside of a doll or stuffed toy that lights up when you squeeze it or some thing like that. Maybe even play music as the lights blink?

Massey


----------



## xrunner

Massey said:


> Is it like the inside of a doll or stuffed toy that lights up when you squeeze it or some thing like that. Maybe even play music as the lights blink?


No.

It isn't part of the inside of anything. It is what it is as you see it. The LEDs blink back and forth. That is it's sole purpose. It blinks back and forth until the batteries go dead or you turn it off.


----------



## NIMT

xrunner,
Me and the wife both agree that our guess is....Drum roll....
OLD Stud finder?


----------



## xrunner

nimt said:


> xrunner,
> me and the wife both agree that our guess is....drum roll....
> Old stud finder?


NO!


----------



## Artieiii

A hypnotizer of some sort?


----------



## xrunner

Artieiii said:


> A hypnotizer of some sort?


No sir.

OK a hint - it is used in a vehicle ....


----------



## NIMT

Fake alarm?


----------



## tjcruiser

I was thinking some sort of a hide-a-key gizmo, and they you said "vehicle". Hmmm ...


----------



## xrunner

NIMT said:


> Fake alarm?


----------



## NIMT

:worshippy: We like playing this one!
Ok give me 2 min and I'll have another for you all!


----------



## NIMT

Here ya go!


----------



## Massey

That almost looks like the container that the radioactive material from a smoke alarm is kept inside the typical smoke alarm.

Massey


----------



## NIMT

Gooood Massey but NOT!


----------



## Massey

Man.... I keep striking out on these


----------



## T-Man

Some type of bearing cap?


----------



## NIMT

No sir, but it can hold something!


----------



## T-Man

The top reminds me of an old Kodak film metal case for 35mm film. The lower section appears to be a modern plastic pop top cover for film.


----------



## NIMT

It's made of the same material all around.
You could use this on a certain type of "trip"!


----------



## Massey

ONe of those all in one camp cooking sets? Top is also the plate and the bottom is the kettle/bowl?

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You guys are good at posting stuff that many people would never run across in everyday life. How good are you at recognizing something that every one of you have almost surely used, many of you daily? It's truly a very common item.

This is one manufacturing step before the final product output from the plant.


----------



## NIMT

GRJ, It's a soda or water bottle pill or slug before it is blow molded!


----------



## Massey

Yup soda bottle is my guess too.

did I get it right NIMT? If so I am going to kick my self because that was the first thing that I came up with but I thought it could not be that easy.

Massey


----------



## NIMT

Massey, great guess!!!!
But here is where the size relation ship comes into play!
Massey you would starve to death if you had to eat out of this!
Oh and it's kind of like Bumble Bee!


----------



## Massey

Sterno burner then?

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You guys are no fun, I thought I had a stumper. 

It's a 2-liter soda bottle. I should have left the cap off...


----------



## NIMT

GRJ, :cheeky4: :laugh::laugh::laugh: Sorry, I used to work on making molds for plastics so even with the cap off I think I would have gotten it!
Massey, You getting colder with the heat!


----------



## Reckers

A pill box?


----------



## Reckers

It is a transportation container for the queen bee of a bee hive.


----------



## NIMT

Reckers,
Ohhhhhh So close and yet so far away!
It does hold sort of "pills" that can be use with it.
Massey, Where did you go???? You were so hot on the trail before you went with the heat!


----------



## NIMT

Ok last Hint!
You would use it for what Artieiii thinks I'm so good at!


----------



## Reckers

NIMT said:


> Ok last Hint!
> You would use it for what Artieiii thinks I'm so good at!




Gotcha---birth control pill container!


----------



## Artieiii

well then me thinks it's a flask. If not maybe a Viagra pill container....gotta keep big blue handy just in case LOL
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Artieiii said:


> well then me thinks it's a flask. If not maybe a Viagra pill container....gotta keep big blue handy just in case LOL


----------



## NIMT

OH I'm dying over here!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::smilie_auslachen::retard::cheeky4::la::lol_hitting:


----------



## Massey

Im at a loss here. It does not hold the sterno, too small to be the eating kit, you say that I am close but way off with the heat so is it some type of reusable ice thingy? 

Massey


----------



## NIMT

Ok to recap.
Massey, He thinks I play with radiactive containers and can only eat a small amount and I'm hot and cold! 
T-Man, He thinks I've lost my bearings or I'm a film buff.
Reckers...Yes Reckers...He thinks that I'm a pill popper and that all I good at is "F"uning (For the PG crowd) around!...Anyway to stop a package delivery!
Artieiii, He running with Reckers and thinks I'm a drunk that can't get it up!
MY OH MY
Nice to know you all think so highly of me!


----------



## gc53dfgc

Perhaps it is a container for holding soldering flux? You are evry good at your little copper creations and you do a lot of DCC like me so it could be that.


----------



## Xnats

I'll guess a collapsible cup for camping and wait to see what Sean accuses me of saying :laugh: I bet it is stored with an aluminum flask too


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's a small milk can lid.


----------



## NIMT

Stan,
My good man why would I call you anything except super intelligent!
Oh and good to see your back! You nailed it sir!
Dang I thought Massey was going to get it!!! He was so close!


----------



## xrunner

It's a container for a fake alarm!

Oh am I late?


----------



## Xnats

lol Thanks Sean, glad to see Vixen is aok too. Now someone throw up another one already, I'm drawing a blank myself.


----------



## Reckers

A collapsable travel-cup for radioactive pill-popping beekeepers who can't....ah....come up with lumber? *LOL*


----------



## T-Man

It reminds me of a 50's aluminum shaker, my parents had.


----------



## Artieiii

Ok I got one. What is it? Unless you've seen one it could be tough to guess.
-Art


----------



## T-Man

A crochet hook or Pinnochio's nose pic.


----------



## Artieiii

T-Man said:


> A crochet hook or Pinnochio's nose pic.


Tman, it sure could be used to pick your nose but that's not it's intended use. There is no hook on the end like a crochet hook it's a round circle at the end (hard to see clearly in the pic).
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

A tool to blow really, really tiny bubbles!



Serious guess ... some sort of glue applicator, to position a drop of glue in a specific spot?


----------



## Artieiii

tjcruiser said:


> A tool to blow really, really tiny bubbles!
> 
> 
> 
> Serious guess ... some sort of glue applicator, to position a drop of glue in a specific spot?


Haha....no and no. I'm sure it could be used for both your ideas but that's not what it's designed for.
-Art


----------



## Reckers

I can't see the picture (firewall at work), but I'd like to take a shot, based on the description: it's a button hook.


----------



## NIMT

Ear wax remover


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It has something to do with knitting or crocheting I would imagine.


----------



## Artieiii

NIMT said:


> Ear wax remover


Yes it is an ear wax remover....ewwww:appl::appl::appl:
-Art


----------



## Xnats

Since I got here late for this - I'm going to stay that is just disgusting :lol_hitting:


----------



## Massey

I think I will stick with q-tips thanks.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

I'll second the "Eewwwwwww" ...

I'm just wondering why that handle is so very long? Just how deep does one go poking into one's noggin?!? Seems to me most people would have a brain along the way somewhere there ... 

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Seems to me most people would have a brain along the way somewhere there ...


Apparently, the people that stick those into their ears have no brain, so there is no obstruction.


----------



## Artieiii

tjcruiser said:


> I'll second the "Eewwwwwww" ...
> 
> I'm just wondering why that handle is so very long? Just how deep does one go poking into one's noggin?!? Seems to me most people would have a brain along the way somewhere there ...
> 
> TJ



It's not a DIY tool LOL. Best not to put anything in your ears....leave it to the experts.
-Art


----------



## xrunner

I know what it is because I have some.

It's a micro brush.


----------



## tjcruiser

I can't believe I'm about the confess this, but I'll attest via first-hand knowledge that these little gizmos are great at cleaning out earwax ... fill it up with warm water, tilt your head over the sink, and then squeeze away to shoot a little high-pressure stream into your ear.

Uhh ... if water comes out your _other_ ear, you might have a problem ...


----------



## Reckers

Teej,

You aren't alone---I have one of those, too!


----------



## Artieiii

Reckers said:


> Teej,
> 
> You aren't alone---I have one of those, too!


Be careful, don't squish it too hard or you could bust your ear drum. Also be sure to use water that is about body temp or it will make you very very dizzy. 
-Art


----------



## xrunner

Break -break ... is this channel open?

Artieiii, I believe I guessed it in my post #240 on the previous page ... :dunno:


----------



## Artieiii

I believe Sean got it first. It's an ear wax remover from the Dr's office. It's not a brush, it has a soft plastic loop on the end. Not for do it yourselfers as it can easily be put in too far and bust your eardrum.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

xrunner said:


> Break -break ... is this channel open?


Too funny ... I got a good laugh out of that!


----------



## xrunner

Artieiii said:


> I believe Sean got it first. It's an ear wax remover from the Dr's office. It's not a brush, it has a soft plastic loop on the end. Not for do it yourselfers as it can easily be put in too far and bust your eardrum.
> -Art


OK fair enough, the pic is a little blurry which makes it look amazingly like the Micro Brushes.

Catch ya on the flip-flop.


----------



## Reckers

xrunner may have something there---the secret to aging/weathering track. Who would have suspected that fine patina Artieiii developed for his rails was nothing more than carefully-applied ear wax, applied with the mystery brush????


----------



## Artieiii

Reckers said:


> xrunner may have something there---the secret to aging/weathering track. Who would have suspected that fine patina Artieiii developed for his rails was nothing more than carefully-applied ear wax, applied with the mystery brush????


Ewww. No the man cave does NOT smell like ear wax patina.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed

Look at all the what is it I missed during the week.

Not good to stick anything into the ear, I saw a show and the Doc answer man said put some Mineral oil? Some kind of oil  and let it sit overnight and when you take a shower the next morning just clean it as you normally would. It loosens up the wax build up and it all comes out in the shower.

I wonder what they make q tips for?
To work on the trains?:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii

Not recommended to put anything in your ears. I see at least 3-4 people per year who rupture their ear drums with q tips. I'm with Big Ed....Q-tips are for trains not your ears.:thumbsup:
-Art


----------



## Reckers

The oil treatment is the best idea: you should put nothing into your ear besides mineral oil, water...or your elbow.

That said, here's a treatment I ran across over the summer that the Mennonites use:

http://www.missouriscents.com/Amish_Beeswax.html


----------



## xrunner




----------



## Artieiii

Some sort of unscrewing apparatus?
-Art


----------



## xrunner

Artieiii said:


> Some sort of unscrewing apparatus?
> -Art


Very good - now tell me for what...


----------



## Artieiii

Dunno


----------



## NIMT

I use them for broken pipe in a fitting.


----------



## Massey

Pipe remover! or internal pipe extractor, nipple extractor, they come in many names

Massey


----------



## xrunner

Massey said:


> ... or internal pipe extractor, ...
> 
> Massey


Yea that's right. Too easy for this crowd. I'll have to dig deeper into my tool box next time.


----------



## Massey

Just had to borrow one the other day to fix my bathtub.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Did someone say "nipple extractor" ?!? 

Umm ... err ... ahh ...



<<< Any one of about a million silly photos has been painfully omitted here so that we can stick with the family-friendly nature of the forum ...  >>>


----------



## tjcruiser

On a serious note (thank goodness!), how does the extractor work? Is the brass "gear" mounted on an off-axis shaft, so that it "cams out" from the main knurled tool?

Clever gizmo ... I haven't seen one before. Thanks for the post.

TJ


----------



## Massey

exactly how it works TJ. I stripped the "nipple" of the shower faucet and could not remove it the normal way but this little tool was able to go inside the nipple and grab it and let me remove it so I could install the new one. 

Yes I know this could be taken the wrong way but trust me here it was simply innocent plumbing repair.

Massey


----------



## xrunner

tjcruiser said:


> On a serious note (thank goodness!), how does the extractor work? Is the brass "gear" mounted on an off-axis shaft, so that it "cams out" from the main knurled tool?


Yea, it grabs the inside of the pipe like that. I got it to remove a broken off shower head pipe as I remember. It hasn't been used since, but it's one of those things that, when you need it, nothing else will do.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, guys ... that really is an ingenius little device.


----------



## xrunner




----------



## Big Ed

xrunner said:


>



A fancy doorstop?


----------



## xrunner

big ed said:


> A fancy doorstop?


No sir.


----------



## Massey

looks like a gun trigger

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's not a gun trigger, note my user name.  I've seen that thing, it's some kind of tool, but it beats me what it's used for.


----------



## xrunner

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's not a gun trigger, note my user name.  I've seen that thing, it's some kind of tool, but it beats me what it's used for.


Warm.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I know. I saw that in someone's workshop, I think it's some sort of gauge. Trouble is, I didn't see it being used, and I forgot to ask what it is.


----------



## xrunner

big ed said:


> A fancy doorstop?





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've seen that thing, it's some kind of tool, ...


You two need to get together and talk amonst yourselves.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Is it some sort of really big drawing tool?


----------



## tjcruiser

Is it a workbench project-holder cam tool?

TJ


----------



## xrunner

It has to do with working with doors ...


----------



## Davidfd85

A tool to mark the correct placement of door handles, deadbolts and key locks?


----------



## Reckers

It's a lever for installing doors at the proper height. Slide the slim end under the door, step down on the raised end and lift it clear of the carpet, etc. before shooting the screws.


----------



## Big Ed

It stills looks like it would make a nice door hold open stopper.

But, it would be much nicer in blue. 
Sea blue that is:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner

Reckers said:


> It's a lever for installing doors at the proper height. Slide the slim end under the door, step down on the raised end and lift it clear of the carpet, etc. before shooting the screws.


Correct! :thumbsup:



big ed said:


> But, it would be much nicer in blue.
> Sea blue that is:thumbsup:


*Oh Dear.
*


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> It's a lever for installing doors at the proper height. Slide the slim end under the door, step down on the raised end and lift it clear of the carpet, etc. before shooting the screws.





xrunner said:


> Correct! :thumbsup:
> 
> I thought when you build a house the doors come before the carpet.
> What are all the holes in it for? Nothing?
> 
> 
> *Oh Dear.
> *


Perfect color.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern

tjcruiser said:


> I'm tellin' you, T ... I already guessed ... the robot from Lost in Space! Right?!?!?


 
Danger Will Rogison Danger


----------



## tjcruiser

So why does it need all of those holes bored into it ???


----------



## xrunner

tjcruiser said:


> So why does it need all of those holes bored into it ???


Engineering design. Strength vs. material needed. 

If the static strength of the part is beyond what is needed with a solid part, then there is no need to have all that material in the part. The design is such that the holes remove as much material as needed, but not so much as to make the part susceptible to deformation in use. Less material = less cost.


----------



## tjcruiser

Yeah, if it were a piece off of a racing yacht or performance car, I'd buy that theory. But for a wedge to lift a door? It's not cutting the mustard, in my book. Weight is not an issue. To bore those holes required labor/time/money. I'm wondering if the whole piece is cast, and that the holes are there simply to give it "style" and panache, so to speak? And if it is cast, then I agree ... less overall material ... less mfr cost.

TJ


----------



## xrunner

tjcruiser said:


> Yeah, if it were a piece off of a racing yacht or performance car, I'd buy that theory. But for a wedge to lift a door? It's not cutting the mustard, in my book.


Well, you read a different book than I do. hwell:

Material is material, less material = less cost. That's a plain, undisputed fact sir. Anytime you can manufacture a consumer part with less material, that perfoms it's intended function well, and isn't intended to be a piece of art ( which can use more material for an aesthetic cost) then you do it.


----------



## tjcruiser

No dispute there. I think we agree, though any smart mfr needs to consider material costs vs. machining costs when it comes to design and profit margin.


----------



## xrunner

tjcruiser said:


> I'm wondering if the whole piece is cast,


Yea it appears to be cast, there are no machining marks on it. Plus it's made in the USA, a rarity anymore (it's probably 10+ years old though).


----------



## Reckers

xrunner said:


> Correct! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *Oh Dear.
> *


Hey, I just remembered to go back and check----I got it right? I'd never seen one, but it just looked kind of obvious.


----------



## NIMT

It's not kinky!


----------



## Gansett

Will be if you don't use it..


----------



## Massey

A tubing bender

Massey


----------



## Massey

Better yet it looks like it is from Performance Tools!

Massey


----------



## NIMT

:appl::smilie_daumenpos:
My good tubing bender is buried in the tool pile, it's a big pile! So when I had to replace a line the other day I got this little gem!


----------

